# Couple from the weekend



## BassBlaster (Dec 16, 2012)

Got some time in the shop this weekend. Was able to spin a couple for my future Etsy site and a couple for some Christmas gift exchanges.

Cartridge pen with whitetail antler. This is my first time turning antler and whew does that stuff stink. Smeels like a bon fire of hair burning. Thgis one is for a gift exchange.

[attachment=14716]

This is a Sierra stylus in chrome and cocobolo. Also for a gift exchange.

[attachment=14717]


----------



## BassBlaster (Dec 16, 2012)

These are a couple for my future Etsy site. Ive been talking about doing an Etsy page for awhile and I just about have enough product to build my page.

First up is a Jr Gent II fountain in honduras rosewood burl. The nib is a Heritance SF fine point.

[attachment=14718]

[attachment=14719]

Next up is a Jr Gent II rollerball in Aussie Golden Wattle.

[attachment=14720]

[attachment=14721]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 16, 2012)

Great job Dennis. Those are some really nice pens - but the wattle wins in my book. That's a really nice finish on it too. 
Scott


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 17, 2012)

The HRB gets my vote for simple elegance, but...that is some sweeeet cocobolo :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: . The antler may stink to high heaven, but if your customers are anything like mine, you won't be able to get enough antler to supply the demand. Great looking pens.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice 

The wattle is impressive, but HRB remains my favourite material.


----------

